# Best Remix contest sites?



## cedricm (Mar 19, 2022)

I was interested in the SKIO Music remix contests until I read the fine prints: basically, you grant every rights in the universe to the partner (the one making the stems available) and SKIO Music, in perpetuity, everywhere.

In other words, this is the way for record companies and established artists to get an infinite source of remixes for free and monetize them without sharing any royalty or commission with its authors.

Do you know of sites/organizations with less outrageous terms?


----------



## pranic (Mar 23, 2022)

Have you checked out the competitions at metapop.com yet? There are a lot of remix competitions. Most of them offer up prizes from Native Instruments, though I haven't dug too deeply into the terms and conditions.


----------



## cedricm (Mar 23, 2022)

I'll have another look, but I didn't find lots of information on rights/licensing.


----------

